# Livery wanted - standish / parbold / mawdesley area



## BlackRider (24 January 2018)

I'm looking for full or part livery for one gelding - prefably a small quite yard.

I really need all year grass turnout (individual), half a day is fine.
flood lit school
(off road hacking woud be a nice bonus)

thanks


----------

